# Keystone/Buddy L Christmas 2-6-2 Prairie Side Rods Needed/Imagination Station Kids



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi folks,
Our non profit model railroad and train safety program has a lot of different brands of locomotives/trains for kids to operate at our events over the years. Everything from Buddy L to USA Trains, LGB, etc. and due to our rigorous maintenance procedures, momentum control and supervision, even our cheap locomotives have been and are still in full operational condition with no problems, some for over 29 years now. 
We run Bachman, LGB, Aristocraft, Hartland Locomotive Works/Kalamazoo, Buddy L, Piko, Accucraft, MTH, Lionel, USA Trains and Barry's Big Trains. (among other accessory and train manufacturers)
We were recently donated a brand new, never run, Keystone Christmas 2-6-2 Prairie, that only 407 were made. 
Many of the parts and tender have Bachmann resemblance and were built with Bachmann's authorization, minus some drive parts, by Kadaar (hope I spelled that right) in China. I was told (and I am unsure how accurate this is) that J Loyd International bought out Buddy L when they went out of business and improved on that line of G scale trains, eliminating the motor mount issue, among other improvements like are in the Christmas set.
The pictured locomotive was a shelf queen because on the first run out of the box, the front axle, which had not been fully seated in the plastic axle insulator, slipped out of quarter and broke both side rods as shown. The original owner didn't know what to do, so it sat around for a long while. 
I checked the locomotive out well and found it in superb condition, minus the broken side rods. The plastic insulator is not cracked and once I find side rods, I will re-quarter the drive, epoxy the axles and it'll be ready to go.
I purchased Bachmann anniversary metal side rods prematurely for $11.00 thinking they would fit from the 4-6-0, however they are a half inch to long, as shown in the photo.
The Keystone side rods are 6 centimeters from the center of the rear rod post hole to the center of the middle rod post hole and 6.5 centimeters from the center of the middle rod post hole to the center of the front rod post hole. 
I have been trying to find side rods for this locomotive due to it's rarity and beautiful appearance and condition. Buddy L side rods will fit this locomotive according to previous posts from years past. So a Buddy L parts locomotive would be great also!
I can't find anyone with enough time or who is willing to put the effort forward to measure an LGB mogul or Piko locomotive side rod for comparison, (among others) just in case I can't find Keystone or Buddy L side rods. 
Would like to get this locomotive running first kids to operate for years to come and I am asking the large scale community to see if anyone has these parts around that they wouldn't mind separating from.
Cowcatcher was broken in shipping but we had a new one and it is now installed on the locomotive, even though it is missing in the photo. 
You can email me or leave a reply here on this post. 
Our public email is, [email protected]
I need 2 side rods. 1 right, 1 left. Color is irrelevant.
Any help appreciated. 
If Buddy L and Keystone rods are not obtainable, maybe some of you can measure your 3 axle drives on whatever brand locomotives you have and maybe there will be a match somewhere and if the manufacturer or part is available then it can be obtained that way. Rods can be somewhat modified to work, if they are really close in size also.
Thanks for reading this long post and we'll hope for the best.
It's just too nice of a locomotive to throw out and that I think everyone would agree on that. I know the kids will enjoy it!
Thank you again!
Ken
Imagination Station Kids On Track Model Railroad And Train Safety Program 
E. Helena, Montana 
Serving disadvantaged children, their families and the general public on the west coast and northwest areas of the United States for 29 years.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you can get the rods into a .dxf file, I'll cut them on the laser for you. No they won't have the correct impressions and will just be flat and clear, but you can paint in the detail.

DesignSpark is a free download and is what I use.

Alternatively, if you "blueprint" what you want, I'll make the .dxf file and the rods for you.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Toddalin,
Not sure how to private message here, never done it. However, I do have to ask how all this is done cause I haven't done that either. Maybe you can email me with instructions (email above) and I'll try and follow that. 
Really Appreciate it and be waiting on your reply, email or info.
Really nice of you to offer.
Ken
imagination Station Kids on Track


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Simple and straight forward...
If you send the part to GLX Scale Models, Gilbert will make you a new part to match it. If you have one that is not broken, send it, although sending the two pieces of the broken one would work.
You can contact Gilbert on his web page at: www.glxscalemodels.com or at (613) 294-2276 
He will make the parts out of a better plastic that may take more punishment.
He already markets many replacement parts for Aristo equipment, for example; an improved throwbar for Aristo track switches. his home email address is: [email protected]

Fred Mills


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I have been trying to find side rods for this locomotive due to it's rarity and beautiful appearance and condition.


Have you considered cutting down the Anniversary 4-6-0 side rods? They can be re-joined using a piece of rectangular tubing, and either epoxy glue or a couple of very small screws through the tube and the rod. Join them at one end and it will look like a regular rod joint, or use the piece the whole length, like this:


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll make a reservation to use the laser next week. Meanwhile, if you need any changes, now is the time. I sent you the drawing file for your records.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hard to "liberate" the detail when it is smaller than the width of the acrylic piece, but 5 perfect out of 7 ain't bad (two are missing an oil cup but they'll still work). Maybe a couple practice rods for painting.

I did left and right sides (mirror images) because of the way the laser cuts. The bottom edge ends up being "crisper" than the top edge that takes more heat. I also sand blasted them to round the edges just a bit and provide "tooth" for painting.

I'll probably need to take these to the post office and it is supposed to rain for the next two days, so as soon as I can.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Fred, 
Sorry about the late response. I didn't get any messages that anyone had posted further replies and I've been working with Todd who has laser cut some rods for us to try that look pretty good. I'll keep Gilbert's info on file for future reference if needed and thank you for letting me know.
Pete, 
I have 2 brand new annie side rods but no, I hadn't thought about that because Todd had already begun to build and design these nice ones he cut out.
I am kind of afraid to try cutting up $11.00 rods and then be back where I started. I can fix a large number of problems but I don't know if I trust myself quite that far. It's a good idea but I think I will try Todd's side rods first and see how they perform. They look fantastic and like they'll work well. The only thing I ever worry about with any side rod is strength. I sure am thankful for Todd's time, supplies, use of the laser and craftsmanship.
I'll let you guys know the results but I think it will work just fine.
I'll post photos when painted finished and fixed.
I don't think there is much force on the rods and we will only pull 3 cars max anyway. 
Thank you everyone for your input and Thanks Todd!
Ken
Imagination Station Kids On Track


----------



## wvlemay (Dec 27, 2007)

Let me know if that doesn't work out.... I think I have a Buddy L parts locomotive in storage with good side rods.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

wvlemay said:


> Let me know if that doesn't work out.... I think I have a Buddy L parts locomotive in storage with good side rods.


Thanks, I will Definitely keep you in mind, in case but I think at this point, we'll be alright. I might still be interested in them for backup though, if you want to part with them or the whole locomotive, for parts??
Ken


----------

